# Odenwald Cross



## H33 (7. Februar 2013)

Mir geistert seit ein paar Tagen die Idee eines OdenwaldX durch den Kopf. Grobe Linie: Heidelberg- Miltenberg-Darmstadt-HD. Nach erstem Kartenstudium muss ich aber feststellen, dass sich die Anzahl der gestrichelten Linien in Grenzen hält. Bin also Für Tipps von unbedingt zu befahrenden Teilstücken dankbar. Umgebung von HD ist leidlich bekannt, für DA-HD gibt es die üblichen Verdächtigen. 
Trails sind bevorzugt, Kammwege mit schöner Aussicht immer willkommen.

Grüße H 33


----------



## tonne99 (7. Februar 2013)

Würde mich auch brennend interessieren... Infos zum Odenwald findet man ja zur Genüge, aber Tips für Odenwald-Cross-Routen etc. wären sehr gut!




H33 schrieb:


> Mir geistert seit ein paar Tagen die Idee eines OdenwaldX durch den Kopf. Grobe Linie: Heidelberg- Miltenberg-Darmstadt-HD. Nach erstem Kartenstudium muss ich aber feststellen, dass sich die Anzahl der gestrichelten Linien in Grenzen hält. Bin also Für Tipps von unbedingt zu befahrenden Teilstücken dankbar. Umgebung von HD ist leidlich bekannt, für DA-HD gibt es die üblichen Verdächtigen.
> Trails sind bevorzugt, Kammwege mit schöner Aussicht immer willkommen.
> 
> Grüße H 33


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (8. Februar 2013)

ODW Wanderkarte und dem roten Kreuz auf jeden Fall stellenweise folgen .. besonders empfehlenswert im Bereich Fürth / Wechnitz Walburgiskapelle und dann auf dem rechten Höhenweg des Ostertals bis auf Höhe Mossau folgen. Steinbuch auf der linken Seite passieren bis Michelstadt.


----------



## herr.gigs (8. Februar 2013)

fürs erste Stück http://www.nibelungenland.net/nibelungensteig/karte-neu.php?navanchor=1010006 und zurück über Franken- und Alemannenweg? http://www.odenwald-quelle.de/familie/schmetterling.php


----------



## sJany (10. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

nette Idee mit dem OdenwaldX. Ich will im Sommer auch mal für 2-3 Tage durch den Odenwald biken, allerdings eher aus Richtung DA kommend. Wahrscheinlich erst mal über den Vogesenweg Richtung Süden und dann in einem großen Bogen Richtung Erbach/Michelstadt. Jenseits des Vogesenwegs kenne ich aber noch keine interessanten Routen, daher freue ich mich über einen regen Austausch.


----------



## Peter-S (11. Februar 2013)

sJany schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nette Idee mit dem OdenwaldX. Ich will im Sommer auch mal für 2-3 Tage durch den Odenwald biken, allerdings eher aus Richtung DA kommend. Wahrscheinlich erst mal über den Vogesenweg Richtung Süden und dann in einem großen Bogen Richtung Erbach/Michelstadt. Jenseits des Vogesenwegs kenne ich aber noch keine interessanten Routen, daher freue ich mich über einen regen Austausch.



Start am Restaurant Bölle > Richtung Frankenstein > Melibokus > Ober-Hambach/Heppenheim > Jägerrast ... kann sein, dass ich die Strecke habe... ich schau mal danach...

Die Strecken des Odenwaldschmetterling (alle) sind bei mir in GPSies zu finden


----------



## rayc (11. Februar 2013)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Die Strecken des Odenwaldschmetterling (alle) sind bei mir in GPSies zu finden



Welche Version des Schmetterlings hast du gemacht?
Die Urversion oder die Version mit eigener Beschilderung?

Die Wegführung hat sich dabei teilweise geändert.

ray


----------



## sJany (11. Februar 2013)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Start am Restaurant Bölle > Richtung Frankenstein > Melibokus > Ober-Hambach/Heppenheim > Jägerrast ... kann sein, dass ich die Strecke habe... ich schau mal danach...



Gerne! Den Start vom Bölle über den Frankenstein kenne ich gut, aber meine Hausrunde endet dann meist in Frankenhausen. 

Ich finde es Schade, dass so wenige schöne Trails in unserer Gegend in der Openmtbmap markiert sind. Das würde die Planung doch sehr erleichtern.


----------



## Peter-S (11. Februar 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> Welche Version des Schmetterlings hast du gemacht?
> Die Urversion oder die Version mit eigener Beschilderung?
> 
> Die Wegführung hat sich dabei teilweise geändert.
> ...



Hi Ray,

Du fragst Sachen  das ist Jahre her... Die Strecken habe ich am / GPS vorbereitet und Vorlage des A3 Flyers des geo-Naturparks führte lediglich die OKW Wandermarkierungen (z.B rote Kreuz...).


----------



## Peter-S (11. Februar 2013)

sJany schrieb:


> Gerne! Den Start vom Bölle über den Frankenstein kenne ich gut, aber meine Hausrunde endet dann meist in Frankenhausen.
> 
> Ich finde es Schade, dass so wenige schöne Trails in unserer Gegend in der Openmtbmap markiert sind. Das würde die Planung doch sehr erleichtern.



.. eben alle Strecken zu Openstreet posten 

Ein Tipp: die besten Karten zum Thema Trails findest Du bei den "Wanderreitern"


----------



## sJany (11. Februar 2013)

Jau, habe auch schon ein paar Wege eingetragen und auch das eine oder andere mtb:scale ergänzt. 

Die Wanderreitkarte hatte ich auch schon mal auf meinem eTrex, aber irgendwann bekam doch wieder die OpenMTB den Vorzug. Finde ich von der Legende her irgendwie überschaubarer aufgebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (12. Februar 2013)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Hi Ray,
> 
> Du fragst Sachen  das ist Jahre her... Die Strecken habe ich am / GPS vorbereitet und Vorlage des A3 Flyers des geo-Naturparks führte lediglich die OKW Wandermarkierungen (z.B rote Kreuz...).



Also, dann die Urversion.

Zu OSM, es stimmt schon in Odenwald ist recht wenig mit mtb:scale eingestuft.

Hier in der Heimat ist mir das mühselig Trails einzupflegen, ich konzentriere mich auf die Kanaren.

Die MTB Karte von Deutschand für TwoNav findet man hier:
http://www.naviboard.de/vb/showpost.php?p=438539&postcount=122
und http://www.naviboard.de/vb/showpost.php?p=443053&postcount=124

Im Frühjahr erstelle ich dann wieder eine neue Version.

Ray


----------



## Jockel2 (13. Februar 2013)

Hallo H33

viele Infos zu Strecken im Odenwald hat der Eppel auf der Seite
www.bikebuwe.de eingestellt. U.a. ein komplett ausgearbeiteter Odenwald X mit ca. 550 km und 15000 hm, aber auch schöne 2 Tagestouren mit hohem Trailanteil. Ich habe die Strecken zwar nicht einzeln getestet, aber da der Eppel ein Trailschnüffler ist, gehe ich davon aus, dass Du mit den Strecken gut beraten bist.
http://www.bikebuwe.de/eppel.html
Direkt beim Eppel gibt es sicher auch zusätzlich Infos.
Zum östlichen Rand Richtung Spessart findest Du sehr gute Infos bei der Seite vom Christian Brodowski  www.mtb-amorbach.de.
Ein paar von mir beschriebene Strecken mit hohem Trailanteil zum Einbauen findest Du bei www.gpsies.de - Suchfunktion - Strecken von trailfuchs
Nachfragen zu den Strecken gern an mich. 

Gruß Jockel


----------



## sJany (14. Februar 2013)

Wow, das nenne ich mal eine umfassende Sammlung! Danke für die Tipps.


----------



## Mr. Nice (19. Februar 2013)

Hier http://www.odenwaldbike.de/gps.asp kannst du auch mal schauen. Die bieten auch einen geführten Odenwald X http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/Transodenwald13.pdf an - inkl. 3 Ü/F und Gepäcktransport

Gruss
chris


----------



## Hacklschorsch (27. März 2013)

Die AB-Biker (Alpenvereinssektion Aschaffenburg) veranstalten über Himmelfahrt einen 4-tägigen Odenwaldcross. 
Falls jemand Interesse hat - es sind noch Plätze frei. 
Hier mal der Link: 
http://www.ab-biker.de/index.php/base/event
Gruß HS


----------



## epic-mtb (25. Oktober 2013)

Hallo!

Schau Dir diese Tourenvorschläge unter
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.119975.html
 an. Die sind zudem ohne Navi zu befahren, weil man einfach den durchgängigen Markierungen folgen kann.

Gruß

Walter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kommissar (8. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hänge mich hier mal rann, weil ich fürs Frühjahr auch ne Tour durch den Odenwald plane. Wollte mal fragen auf welcher Route du denn Schlussendlich unterwegs warst... Die Trails im vorderen Odenwald zwischen Darmstadt und Heidelberg sind mir einigermaßen bekannt, aber dahinter wirds dürftig. Und wenn ich mir schon die Zeit freischaufel um 2-3 Tage durch den Odenwald zu ballern sollte es auch schon Finest Single Track sein! Wenn irgendwer neue Erkenntnisse hat (auch gerne in Form von GPS) - bin ich ein dankbarer Abnehmer.

Vielen Dank schonmal in die Runde, viele Grüße, Mark


----------



## epic-mtb (9. Februar 2014)

Hallo Mark!

Ich war auf beiden unterwegs. 1. Tag: Start in Großheubach auf der gelben Route, Übernachtung in Bensheim; 2. Tag zurück auf weißer Raute.
Näheres auch unter http://www.rvgrossheubach.de/ .

Gruß
Walter


----------



## epic-mtb (9. Februar 2014)

Hallo Mark!

Beinahe hätte ich es vergessen. Plane einen "Ruhetag"  iin Miltenberg ein und genieße die MTB 1 in Miltenberg http://www.mountainbike-miltenberg.de/.
Gruß

Walter


----------



## Der Kommissar (10. Februar 2014)

Danke Walter für deinen Input!

Wer von euch war denn schon auf den Odenwald Touren von Serac Joe unterwegs (Odenwald Tops / Odenwald Cross). Welche Tour hat denn nen hören Trailanteil?


----------



## flipflop78 (17. März 2014)

Hey Jungs,

bei der Überschrift hab ich an die Veranstaltung von WellmannBikes gedacht.
Vielleicht wäre das ja was für einen von euch.


----------



## Der Kommissar (17. März 2014)

Ja, die Tour von Wellmann tönt ganz gut. Auch Serac Joe http://www.seracjoe.de/html/odenwald.html und Bunnyhop Tours http://www.bunnyhop-tours.de/rides/regionales/transodenwald/ haben was nettes im Angebot. Aber um ehrlich zu sein wären wir gern allein unterwegs. Im Idealfall suchen wir halt GPS Tracks von einer extrem Traillastigen Route durch den Odenwald, die wir dann schön alleine abfahren können...


----------

